# Two swarms on the seat of my car



## Klaus Maresch (Feb 10, 2005)

Some days ago, the weather went fine and so I was called to remove two swarms. But it was on my way to the gym and I didn't get time to go to the apiary to take some empty boxes. So the swarms were put in two empty buckets and I placed the buckets on the seat of my car.

Arriving at the gym, some of the boys seemed to get a little be astonished. They saw some 20.000 bees sitting in the car and flying around.

Later, some of them wanted to make a test of courage and took place in the car for some moments.

As you can see here: 
http://bundesbienen.info/2012/05/10/keine-angst-vor-schwarmenden-bienen/daniel-bachurski_2676/
http://bundesbienen.info/2012/05/10/keine-angst-vor-schwarmenden-bienen/tomek_2675/


Greetings from Germany, Klaus


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

sehr gut. -james wagner


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Wunderbar!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Nice pictures, thanks


----------



## Klaus Maresch (Feb 10, 2005)

It was a pleasure to make the boys take place in the car, so close to the bees. 

Klaus


----------

